# Illegaler Download



## garfield335 (30 Dezember 2013)

Liebes Forum, diese Frage wurde vermutlich schon oft gestellt, trotzdem finde ich keine Antwort darauf:

Was soll das sein: Ein illegaler Download nach deutschen Stgb. Also ein Download aus offensichtlich Illegalen Quellen.

Was ist eine offensichtlich Illegale Quelle?
Für mein Rechtverständnis ist das gesamte Internet keine offensichtlich Illegale Quelle. Ich neige dazu zu behaupten, dass es eine offensichtlich illegale Quelle wohl gar nicht gibt.

Als Nutzer ist einem kaum nachvollziehbar ob der Contentanbieter die Rechte hat oder nicht.
Ich weiss auch nicht ob computerbetrug.de alle Rechte an den gezeigten Smilys oder des Logosl oben links hat.
Von sich aus, wird wohl kaum ein Contentanbieter behaupten dass er die Rechte nicht hat. Somit wird man auf diesen Seiten der Hinweis: Achtung ich besitze keine Rechte am Inhalt, wohl niemals finden.
Auch das Argument, was ich schon mal gehört habe: Wenn es gratis ist, dann ist es vermutlich illegal zählt auch nicht. So sind doch sehr viele Contentanbieter Werbefinanziert. 


Gibt es überhaupt Urteile, wo Leute wegen "downloads" eines urheberrechtlichgeschützten Werkes verurteilt wurden?  Das bezweifele ich.


----------



## garfield335 (30 Dezember 2013)

Selbst wenn man eine Quelle als offensichtlich illegal identifiziert hat, wäre es vermutlich unmöglich dem Downloader auch nachzuweisen, das er was illegales gemacht hat.

Wie will man denn beweisen, dass ein Download tatsächlich stattgefunden hat, ohne eine man-in-the-middle attacke zu starten.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 Dezember 2013)

Ich würde sagen, daß ist ein ziemlich totes Pferd:
- Man kann es technisch nicht nachweisen
- Die Schadenshöhe ist sehr gering
- Offensichtlich illegal ist zu unklar (eine Seite die Werbebanner deutscher Firmen zeigt, muß ja wohl legal sein)

Vor ein paar Jahren gab es mal einen Fall um angebliche Kinderpornographie, da haben sich die Behörden im großen Umfang die IPs gekrallt, - um dann eine Bauchlandung zu machen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## johinos (30 Dezember 2013)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Jahren gab es mal einen Fall um angebliche Kinderpornographie, da haben sich die Behörden im großen Umfang die IPs gekrallt, - um dann eine Bauchlandung zu machen.


Da ging es wahrscheinlich darum, dass die "Downloader" sich mit dem anschließenden Besitz von KiPo strafbar gemacht haben, und Bauchlandung sicher nicht deswegen, weil die Illegalität der Quelle nicht nachgewiesen werden konnte. 

@ garfield335 : 
Wer einen der neuesten Kinofilme zum Download findet und dieser noch nicht mal auf DVD zu kaufen ist, dann ist die Quelle sicherlich als offensichtlich illegal zu bezeichnen. 

Ein Überblick bietet sich bei Internetrecherche mit den beiden Suchbegriffen
Strafbarkeit download

Kurze Zusammenfassung: http://www.cyberfahnder.de/nav/them/straf/it-straf06.htm#t036 - und dort bisher unbestritten: "_... er nur dann strafbar ist, wenn die Quelle offensichtlich illegal hergestellt wurde. Das kann man ganz sicher nur vorraussetzen bei Musikstücken und Filmen, die vor ihrem offiziellen Start angeboten werden._"

Bisher hat offensichtlich noch niemand die Downloader angegangen, und U+C ist ja wohl ein ungeeignetes Beispiel. Und ich denke, dass es auch hier zu keinem Richterspruch betreffend einen Download kommen wird.


----------



## garfield335 (30 Dezember 2013)

@johinos dann müsste aber man wissen, wann der offizielle Start denn sein sollte und was das ist, was man gerade herunterlädt.
Ich verbringe meine gesamte Medienaktivität im Internet. Ins  Kino oder vor die Glotze setze ich mich nie. Ich weiss nicht was da so läuft.

Redtube war aber ein Versuch downloader anzugehen  Auch wenn das ein schlechtes Beispiel sein soll.

Naja eigentlich bin ich kein Guter, ich gucke jeden Tag Kinofilme die gestreamt werden. Ich denke die Streamer haben nicht immer die Rechte, aber was solls. 
Sitze eh in Luxemburg und hier gilt das deutsche Urheberrecht nicht.


----------



## Goblin (30 Dezember 2013)

> Gibt es überhaupt Urteile, wo Leute wegen "downloads" eines urheberrechtlichgeschützten Werkes verurteilt wurden? Das bezweifele ich


 
Sobald man das gewerblich macht,also mit den runtergeladenen Sachen Geld verdient kann es gefährlich werden



> Wenn es gratis ist, dann ist es vermutlich illegal zählt auch nicht


 
Dann wären Seiten wie Chip,Computerbild usw auch illegal. Da kann man Demos und Freeware ganz legal runterladen. Kostenlos


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2013)

Bei den umstrittenen Abmahnungen in D geht es zumeist nicht um


garfield335 schrieb:


> ein Download aus offensichtlich illegalen Quelle


sondern um die angeblich unrechtmäßige Vervielfältigung. Beim Streamen streiten sich die jursitischen Geister noch, ob allein schon das Laden in den Betriebsspeicher eine Vervielfältigung sein könnte. Zahlreiche Gerichte haben das bislang verneint aber z. B. die StA Regensburg sieht das angeblich etwas anders. Warum das so sein soll, was eigentlich nicht ist, wird man vielleicht später noch erfahren.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 Dezember 2013)

johinos schrieb:


> Da ging es wahrscheinlich darum, dass die "Downloader" sich mit dem anschließenden Besitz von KiPo strafbar gemacht haben, und Bauchlandung sicher nicht deswegen, weil die Illegalität der Quelle nicht nachgewiesen werden konnte.


Es ging mir um die Möglichkeit des Zugriffs auf IP-Adressen. Die Polizei hatte die problematische Datei gegen eine harmlose Datei ausgetauscht. 

Ich habe es schon öfter gesehen, daß Kinofilme vor dem offiziellen Kinostart vorgeführt werden, zudem wird häufig mit Trailern und "making of" geworben. Daher ist es für Otto Normalverbraucher fast unmöglich offensichtlich illegale Angebote zu erkennen.


Nebelwolf


----------



## garfield335 (30 Dezember 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Bei den umstrittenen Abmahnungen in D geht es zumeist nicht um
> 
> sondern um die angeblich unrechtmäßige Vervielfältigung. Beim Streamen streiten sich die jursitischen Geister noch, ob allein schon das Laden in den Betriebsspeicher eine Vervielfältigung sein könnte. Zahlreiche Gerichte haben das bislang verneint aber z. B. die StA Regensburg sieht das angeblich etwas anders. Warum das so sein soll, was eigentlich nicht ist, wird man vielleicht später noch erfahren.



Jeder Download stellt auch eine Vervielfältigung dar.  Aber die ist nur verboten, wenn die Quelle offensichtlich illegal ist.
Eine Vervielfältigung zum Privatgebauch  von einer legalen Quelle ist erlaubt.


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2013)

garfield335 schrieb:


> Eine Vervielfältigung zum Privatgebauch  von einer legalen Quelle ist erlaubt.


Nicht unbedingt und schon gar nicht von Filmen. Es wird unterschieden zwischen Musik- und Filmwerken.


----------



## johinos (30 Dezember 2013)

garfield335 schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich bin ich kein Guter, ich gucke jeden Tag Kinofilme die gestreamt werden. Ich denke die Streamer haben nicht immer die Rechte, aber was solls.


Und genau das könnte reichen, um strafbaren Download zu begründen: "Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das Angebot illegal ist."
Diese Streamingportale werden ja auch nicht im Internet beworben, man muss schon danach suchen...




garfield335 schrieb:


> Sitze eh in Luxemburg und hier gilt das deutsche Urheberrecht nicht.


Gerade Film- und Musikrechte werden international vermarktet - auch in Luxemburg. Das Strafrecht dort dürfte Urheberrechtsverstöße betreffend mit dem deutschen weitgehend identisch sein. Internetsuche mit
Urheberrecht Luxemburg
findet einiges, u. a. http://merlin.obs.coe.int/iris/2004/6/article26.de.html :
_"Luxemburg
Änderung des Gesetzes über das Urheberrecht, verwandte Rechte und Datenbanken ...
Das Großherzogtum Luxemburg hat mit einem Gesetz vom 18. April 2004 die Umsetzung in nationales Recht der Richtlinie 2001/29/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates zur Harmonisierung bestimmter Aspekte des Urheberrechts und der verwandten Schutzrechte in der Informationsgesellschaft (siehe IRIS 2001-5:3) abgeschlossen."_

_---_
Nachtrag, sehr informativ: _https://wiki.piratepartei.lu/wiki/Urheberrecht_ - die gesetzliche Lage in Luxemburg.


----------



## garfield335 (31 Dezember 2013)

johinos schrieb:


> Und genau das könnte reichen, um strafbaren Download zu begründen: "Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das Angebot illegal ist."
> Diese Streamingportale werden ja auch nicht im Internet beworben, man muss schon danach suchen...



Streamingportale werden natürlich beworben!
Mein Hauptstreamingportal heisst youtube.
Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass nicht alle Angebote legal sind, das ist richtig, aber das gilt fürs Internet im Allgemeinen. Wenn dieser Anfangsverdacht ausreicht, um bestraft zu werden, dann kann ich eigentlich das Internet ausschalten. Ich gehe auch bei youtube davon aus, dass nicht alle Inhalte legal sind. Einige sind es aber. Nur kann ich die Legalen nicht von den nicht Illegalen unterscheiden.
Und genau darin liegt das Problem.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2013)

Johinos schrieb ja auch DIESE Streamingportale. Komm, stell Dich doch nicht dümmer als Du bist


----------



## Reducal (31 Dezember 2013)

garfield335 schrieb:


> Nur kann ich die Legalen nicht von den nicht Illegalen unterscheiden.


Muss man ja auch nicht! Der Anschein der Legalität sollte für jeden Nutzer ausreichend sein, um ihm eine solide Haltung zu bescheinigen. Wer Böses meint, müsste das dann erst beweisen - nicht der allgemeine Internetnutzer hat sich vor illegaler Selbstbestimmung zu schützen sondern er ist es selbst, den es bei aller Naivität zu schützen gilt. Aber sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen naiv? Und wenn es keine wirsamen Schutzmechanismen gibt, dann kann man sie erst gar nicht bei einer üblichen Internetnutzung vom allgemeinen User erwarten. Der kann darauf vertrauen, dass das, was ihm offen und ohne besondere Umwege angezeigt wird, eine legale Erscheinungsform über das Internet ist


----------



## Goblin (31 Dezember 2013)

> Daher ist es für Otto Normalverbraucher fast unmöglich offensichtlich illegale Angebote zu erkennen


 
Na ja,wer auf solchen Seiten was sucht,weiß was er da sucht


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Januar 2014)

Ob der Internetnutzer bei einem Streaming davon ausgehen muss, dass der betreffende Content UrhG-widrig dort eingestellt wird, das ist immer abhängig vom Einzelfall und Ermessenssache.

Klar dürfte jedoch sein: ein Streamingportal, das aktiv damit wirbt, "aktuelle Blockbuster" anzubieten, und wo dann ein gerade aktueller Kinofilm eingestellt ist, muss schon beim ersten Anschein auch vom Laienverbraucher als illegal betrachtet werden. Diese Merkmale treffen aber auf youtube eben gerade nicht zu.


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2014)

Hollowlizzy schrieb:


> http://www.bundestag.de/presse/hib/2014_01/2014_001/02.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

